# What is the truth in feeding



## terrilhb (Mar 28, 2011)

I have 3 goats. We buy our grain and hay from some menonites.(awesome people and so fair) I sent my hubby to buy minerals I thought they needed. But they said because we feed them grain 2x a day plus hay they do not need anything extra. That all the mineral they need are in the grain. I have been researching but still do not know. Can anyone please help me? Also I have a doe that I am almost certain is pregnant. Does she need anything extra. She is due in July.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 28, 2011)

Are they adding mineral to the grain mix? I sort of doubt they are. I feed mine organic grain mix and alfalfa/grass hay. I still put out loose minerals for them and they still eat it so I figure they must need it if they're eating it. Look at it this way-- I eat a pretty well balanced diet but I still take a multi vitamin anyway just to be sure all my bases are covered. I'd get the loose minerals for them and leave it out in small quantities free choice.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. It gets confusing with all the things everyone says. I just want to make sure I am doing everything right.


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

When you say "grain" is it a pelleted feed? Mixed grain like oats, corn, etc.?


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, I do the same thing as ChandaSue. I have minerals out for them, whenever they want a lick. LOL.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 28, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> Are they adding mineral to the grain mix? I sort of doubt they are. I feed mine organic grain mix and alfalfa/grass hay. I still put out loose minerals for them and they still eat it so I figure they must need it if they're eating it. Look at it this way-- I eat a pretty well balanced diet but I still take a multi vitamin anyway just to be sure all my bases are covered. I'd get the loose minerals for them and leave it out in small quantities free choice.


x2


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 29, 2011)

Most mixed feeds are indeed mixed with the minerals in them.  It doesn't hurt to add free-choice though, because you may not need to feed the amount of grain required for the goat to get all of the needed minerals.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone. And thank you aggieterkatie. Your answer is exactly what the people at purina said. LOL. They also said that when my doe has her babies to take her off that grain and go with a different one. Till she is done milking.  Learned alot today. Thanks everyone again


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 29, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone. And thank you aggieterkatie. Your answer is exactly what the people at purina said. LOL. They also said that when my doe has her babies to take her off that grain and go with a different one. Till she is done milking.  Learned alot today. Thanks everyone again


----------



## navida (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, I brought home two Nigerian babies, they are sisters.  I gave them goat milk mixing it with replacement milk formula.  Three days later ran out of goat milk but had been adding more formula with each bottle, little by little.  Then I gave grain.  Then they came down with diarreah, green in color.  Gave them Albon for 3 days, and still no better.  I know it takes a week or more but had no improvement. So last night I decided to withhold their bottle and grain for 24 hours to give tummies a rest.  Today I have found little raisin type stools so I think it's doing the trick.  Now....question is WHAT TO FEED AND HOW MUCH?  Hay is grass and alfalfa mix, grain is non medicated goat feed.  How much do I feed and what about milk?  And how much to start back on?
Oh, they were Born Feb. 12.  They were bottle babies on goat milk.
thanks...

navida


----------

